# Steinhatchee 04/28/12



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

This was our first father-son only trip, had a great time.
For supper:







[/img]

To hook him on the addiction: 2ft shark on a Zebco 33







[/img]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Hes got a smile on his face  looks like a good day to me.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nothing better than a successful father/son fishing report. Its threads like these that make me grab my kids and drag them over to check out the forum. Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet!!

Question:
What is the fish in the lineup all the way to the right?


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

black sea bass


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I thougt thats what it looked like, but in the river?


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

not in river, on the flats about 8' deep


----------



## jcfisher (Nov 11, 2009)

The two trout on the left were females and packed full of roe. 
I did not notice the difference in body color and shape until after cleaning them and looking at the pictures.


----------

